# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Adding repuration from a mobile device

## Tbez

Hi,

When I'm reading posts and answers from my iPhone, I can't see any add reputation button. I only see reply and report. 

I hope there is a way to add rep from the phone, but I haven't found it yet. If there isn't, then my suggestion for improvement would be to add the button for adding rep. 

Best regards Tbez

----------


## Alf

Works with my Samsung J5 as you should see on your rep number. But you need to set your phone in "Desktop view" or "Be om datamaskinversion" 

Don't know about iPhone but for Samsung this menu setting is in the right upper coner of the screen.

Alf

----------


## Tbez

Thanks Alf. It worked on the iPhone as well. For those of you that has an iPhone: The button is on the bottom of the screen. The one with a square that has an arrow pointing out of it. Then scroll to the right and choose show desktop version.

----------


## Alf

You are welcome and thanks for feedback en rep :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

A good idea of you to add the settings for the iPhone as I believe there are more people using this phone than the android kind.

Skriver på norsk? Jo vissnok er jeg norsk men etter mere en 40 år i Sverige sier mine gamle venner at jeg skriver på Svorsk. 

Hva saker og ting heter på ulike språk (for innstillinger altså) så var det bare å stille om telefonen fra svensk til norsk så ble ”Begär PC-vesion” til "Be om datamaskinversion"

Alf

----------

